# Ears & Nails



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Buttons seems to be prone to ear infections so I need to be able to keep his ears free from hair. What do you use to pull the hair out & is there anything you can put in first to kind of deaden it or make it come out easier?

Also, I need some good nail clippers for my guys. What are your favorites?


Thanks for your help


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

the vet told me to just use a good pair of forcepts. I find they work very well, and it does not seem to bother Chico one bit when i remove the hair. I think that there must not be very many nerves attatched to those hair follicles in the inner ear.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just a sprinkle of R7 Ear Powder ON THE HAIR, not down the ear canal. You can pluck with your fingers or hemostats. Do not pluck the ear canal clean. Just remove enough so that the ear can "breathe". 

Regular ear cleaning is also important. If he is prone to infections, twice a week would be good. I like Oticalm ear cleaner. 

I prefer scissor style nail clippers to the guillotine ones.


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree about the scissor style clippers vs. guillotine clippers. Scissor styles seem to clip much cleaner. Then i just use a low speed dremel type tool to file them down, because the nails get a little rough after clipping.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't have any advice about ear plucking, beause we never pluck Gigi's ear hairs. Or breeder told us it creates little sores where all the little hairs were pulled so she doesn't pluck any of her mallt's ear hairs. And Gigi never has any ear problems so why pluck if I don't have to? 

Our breeder also told us to use cat nail clippers for little maltese nails. And that works great for us


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I use Vet Solutions Ear cleaner after the girls weekly baths and have never had a problem with ear infections. For their nails I use Peticure device and like it.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

we use vet solutions as well -- how long does that stuff last as we have had ours awhile? only time my boy yorkie had ear infections is after plucking and vet said not to as it opens poors and allows bacteria to get in if they do not do it right so since no plucking no more ear infections for dex 


QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Apr 3 2009, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756532


> I use Vet Solutions Ear cleaner after the girls weekly baths and have never had a problem with ear infections. For their nails I use Peticure device and like it.[/B]


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you for all the help. My Yorkie does do fine without cleaning the hair in the ears but Buttons gets ear infections so the vet said to pull it out. I have both the Oticalm & the Vet Solutions. I told the vet I had the Oticalm & they told me to change to the Vet solutions. 

JMM, Where is the best place to get the R7 ear powder & hemostats? Does the powder actually do something or is it just to help you get a better grip on the hair? 

Thanks all.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (bbry @ Apr 5 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757657


> Thank you for all the help. My Yorkie does do fine without cleaning the hair in the ears but Buttons gets ear infections so the vet said to pull it out. I have both the Oticalm & the Vet Solutions. I told the vet I had the Oticalm & they told me to change to the Vet solutions.
> 
> JMM, Where is the best place to get the R7 ear powder & hemostats? Does the powder actually do something or is it just to help you get a better grip on the hair?
> 
> Thanks all.[/B]


I don't know where the best place to purchase the ear powder is, but what it does is dry the hair to make it easier to grip. I believe there are also other ear powders that help dry out the ear after their bath (but I could be wrong).


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think you can get the ear powder at petsmart...I think I ordered my favorite hemostats online somewhere (dog.com maybe). The powder just makes it easier to grasp. Again, you sprinkle on the hair, not down the ear canal.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I know you can get different ear powders at pets at home (it used to he petsmart when it opened but was changed to a UK name but its pretty much the same) ive also seen some online.


----------

